# phpmyadmin ist wech :(



## Le-Seaw (22. Juli 2011)

Huhu,

nach einem Absturz weil Platte voll war komme ich nun nicht mehr in den phpmyadmin rein 

das steht im log


```
[Fri Jul 22 20:38:08 2011] [error] [client 91.45.160.26] SoftException  in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/phpmyadmin//index.php" is not  in document root of Vhost "/var/www/"
[Fri Jul 22 20:38:08 2011] [error] [client 91.45.160.26] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```
Doc Google schweigt sich da ein bissel aus, Systemlink und sowas stimmt noch alles.
Wo müsste ich suchen?

Danke euch


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2011)

Welche php Methode hast Du in der Webseite ausgewählt, über die Du hier phpmyadmin aufgerufen hast?


----------



## Le-Seaw (25. Juli 2011)

gar keine 

habe mit url/phpmyadmin/ aufgerufen und bin dann dort gelandet wo ich jetzt stehe


----------



## Till (26. Juli 2011)

Und das ging vorher so?


----------



## Le-Seaw (26. Juli 2011)

ja es ging vorher darüber und ich müsste da auch wieder drinegnd drauf und eine tabelle reparieren die sich verabschiedet hat


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2011)

1) In welchem Log genau hast Du den Fehler gefunden?
2) Poste mal den Inhalt der suphp Configurationsdatei aus /etc/apache2/conf.d/ und die suphp.conf Datei aus /etc/


----------



## Le-Seaw (1. Aug. 2011)

Huhu,

1.)Fehler steht in /var/log/apache2/error.log

```
[Mon Aug 01 20:01:09 2011] [error] [client 91.45.160.26] SoftException in Application.cpp:221: File "/usr/share/phpmyadmin//index.php" is not in document root of Vhost "/var/www/"
```
2.)"Poste mal den Inhalt der suphp Configurationsdatei aus /etc/apache2/conf.d/"  da gibt es keine 

die suphp.conf Datei aus /etc/ 
die gibt es auch nicht 

muss mich das jetzt stutzig machen?


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2011)

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du denn den Server installiert?


----------



## Le-Seaw (2. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

nach 
*Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3] mit Dovecot und Bind*


habe phpmyadmin nun extra installiert auf Space da komme ich nun an die DBs ran
Webmail ist aber auch weg wie ich nun festgestellt habe 

kann man die DBs von Ispconfig einfach sichern und wieder zurück spielen wenn man Server neu macht?
Wird dann alles wieder zurückgesetzt wie es mal war?


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2011)

> Webmail ist aber auch weg wie ich nun festgestellt habe


Wwelche Seite erhältst Du, wenn Du einfach die IP Deines Servers im Browser eingibst?



> kann man die DBs von Ispconfig einfach sichern und wieder zurück spielen wenn man Server neu macht?
> Wird dann alles wieder zurückgesetzt wie es mal war?


Um ein System von einem backup zurückzuspielen, benötigst Du die folgenden Daten:

- Alle mysql Datenbanken der Webseiten
- Die ISPConfig MySQL Datenbank
- Alle Daten aus den Verzeichnissen /var/vmail und /var/www
- Die web* user aus /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow und die client* Gruppen aus /etc/group und /etc/gshadow
- Wenn Du BIND verwendest, dann die BIND Zonefiles.


----------



## Le-Seaw (14. Aug. 2011)

ich weiss jetzt woran es lioegt, er hat sich versucht auf debian 6 zu updaten, ging natürlich gründlich schief 

daher hängt nun alles ein bissel.

Kann man die Daten von Debian 5 mitnehmen auf 6?
Oder kann man einfach Update machen und alles wird gut?



> - Die web* user aus /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow und die client* Gruppen aus /etc/group und /etc/gshadow
> - Wenn Du BIND verwendest, dann die BIND Zonefiles.


Zu 1.) das gibt es bei mir alles nicht 
zu 2.) wo genau sollen die liegen?

Und was macht er mit den rechten der Dateien?
Wenn ich sie dann zurückspiele hat doch root die Rechte dann drauf oder nicht?


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2011)

Du kannst einfach ein Update machen. Also erstmal das System vollständig auf Debain 6 aktualisieren:

Upgrade Debian Lenny To Squeeze In A Few Simple Steps | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Danach kann es ein, dass mysql nicht mehr installiert ist, war zumindest bei mir so. Also dann ein:

apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client

durchführen und dann ein ispconfig update durchführen und die Dienste neu konfigurieren lassen.


----------



## Le-Seaw (15. Aug. 2011)

Dann sind aber auch alle DBs wech oder?

Nur damit ich weiss wie es dann weiter gehen soll/kann


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2011)

Nein, die Datenbanken werden bei Debian und Ubuntu nicht zusammen mit der Software entfernt. Sie sind also nach einem Update noch da.


----------



## Le-Seaw (15. Aug. 2011)

Dann werde ich in 6 h mal berichten wie es ausging das ganze 

Danke erstmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2011)

Denk aber dran dass Du immer sicherheitshalber ein Backup vor einem Update machen solltest. Z.b. ein tar.gz von /etc, /var/lib/mysql und /var/www und /var/vmail


----------



## Le-Seaw (15. Aug. 2011)

Es hat alles bestens geklappt bisher.

Noch Ioncube wiueder zum laufen bekommen dann sollte es wieder passen

danke
danke
danke


----------

